# Bark in the Park, smallest Chi ever!



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

We went to the Bark in the Park in Huntersville/Charlotte, NC today and had a blast, forgot the camera but got a few camera phone shots.

First wanted to say that Yoshi won 2nd place in the costume contest with his bumble bee costume  He got a cool ribbon and I have a shot of him and Chibi. Chibi was Winnie the Pooh. We were probably on the news but I dont live in that area and couldnt tape it =( We however were not on the slide show on FB even though he got 2nd place. Showed 1st place and random dogs in their costume, I was disappointed :-( A photographer was there and will be posting pic on her site soon 
Seriously not the best pic...








Ribbon









Now the tiny Chi...This is no exaggeration and sadly the picture is not going to help my efforts ( I now can truly see how different sizes can be in pics) I have seen some VERY tiny chi's in my life but this boy was unreal to me. He was 11 months old and 1lb 1oz. He head barely came to my ankle and his body length was just a hair over 1/2 the size of my foot. He was health and beautiful. He reminded me of a 4/5 week old Chi but skinny with tiny, tiny features. I thought he was a baby. In face I was going to tell them that they shouldnt have him on the ground as I knew he hadnt had all of his shots at that age, LOL! Picture just does not show size. I wish she would have left him on the ground so I could of took a pic with my foot. Can you tell by the way I keep going on and on about him that I was not only in shock but in love


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations Yoshi!!! Your an adorable little bumble bee!
Chibi is a doll in Winnie the Pooh. I bet you all had so much fun.

Okay, he is so tiny!!! He has such a puppy face. I can't believe he's 11 months. Did you have to fight the urge to stuff him in your purse and take off? Hahaha!! 
He is adorable.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

You have no idea how tempting he was to just pick up and run with him, LOL! He does have a puppy head, it was very hard to believe he was 11 months old. He was so tiny.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Sounds like a great day,thought Dottie was tiny at 1lb 7oz at( 6 and a half months),now i think she's huge compared to that one


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Congratulations Yoshi! You and Chibi are both so adorable!
Wow, the tiny guy is unbelievable...lol and what a cutie..


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats on your ribbon!! And OMG - that little one is a doll baby! So sweet! I love his coloring and of course, his itty bitty size. What a sweetheart. He could almost be in contention for the worlds smallest at that size?!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Congratulations Yoshi!! You're so cute in your bumble bee costume! So is Chibi!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone!

Tracy, I believe whole heartedly that he was the smallest dog in the world. I have never seen anything like him.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Tracy, I believe whole heartedly that he was the smallest dog in the world. I have never seen anything like him.


Wow, I would be in LOVE! He looks so cute in the pics and even though the gal is holding him out so the perspective isn't that great, it's easy to tell that he is teensy tiny! Fit in your hand tiny! I don't think I've EVER seen one so little. And so typey to boot. I bet that spurs on your search for your new little one now, huh?! :coolwink:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes, I had actually fizzled out a bit on my search and have just decided not to look but if I run into him some day I would grab him up. I started looking again yesterday, LOL ;-)


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Aww he is adorable! He really doesnt look 11 months does he! Did you pepper her with questions and get the name of her breeder??


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Congrats Yoshi! He looks so cute in his outfit - so does Chibi! 

And how cute is that tiny little sweetie! It must be scary really having a chi that tiny, but what a cute little doll baby he is. Thanks for sharing the pic with us.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

yay congrats!!!!! i love the costumes  that little guy is a cutie for sure!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Reese and Miley said:


> Aww he is adorable! He really doesnt look 11 months does he! Did you pepper her with questions and get the name of her breeder??


I did ask and she told me that everyone asks her this question and that it was her friends litter that he came from and that is how she got him. she said that her friend doesnt really breed and hasnt had a litter since so would not give me the info.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

That costume was sooo cute! You got cheated!!! He deserved 1st place:foxes15:

That is one tiny baby!!! He is so cute and looks just like Lacey!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks Kristy! The first place was very elaborate though so I can definitely see why he won ;-)


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww congrats on the ribbon!! And that tiny guy is just frickin' adorable!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Michelle, that is awesome. Both Yoshi and Chibi are just adorable. I did love that little one though.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh that looks like so much fun. The boys look great in their costumes..
What a wee doll that baby one is...oh my how cute !1


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations  The outfits were very cute
I can't believe the chi was actually 11 months old! 
I do believe that he was very tiny but I reckon he must have weighed more 
Isn't the record holder for the smallest chi currently 1.8 pounds???
Or maybe you just met the new record holder and he will be famous 
Either way he is so cute


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

OMG what cutie. I can't believe he was that small, it just seems unreal to me! I would have pocketed him & run for sure 

Congrats on the ribbon too


----------

